# Meteo Nostalgia



## vitamos (3 Set 2008 às 15:41)

Andava eu pelo Youtube e fui descobrindo algumas pérolas. Para abrir coloco esta:




E já agora ainda mais para trás vejam o mestre em acção:


----------



## stormy (15 Set 2008 às 12:22)

ja tinha saudades dos velhos tempos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Jul 2009 às 21:03)

Quem se lembra disto? Eu lembro!



Caímos bem no fundo! Bons velhos tempos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2009 às 21:19)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Quem se lembra disto? Eu lembro!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvYGW4CATL0
> 
> ...



Belo achado Flaviense 21, que saudades desses tempos. Ninguém lembra-se do Boletim Meteorológico para a Agricultura.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Jul 2009 às 21:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Belo achado Flaviense 21, que saudades desses tempos. Ninguém lembra-se do Boletim Meteorológico para a Agricultura.



Lembro sim! Mas não encontro nada!


----------



## MSantos (1 Ago 2009 às 04:38)

Eu ainda era muito novo mas já seguia esses Boletins Meteorológicos
Belo achado


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 08:40)

Todos vocês são uns sortudos...

Estes boletins terminaram mais ou menos na época em que eu nasci...(5/1996)

Realmente, são uma maravilha, mas só me lembra como caímos nós taão baixo...
Se houvesse algum maneira de fazer renascer os boletins meteorológicos na televisão actual...

Já existe na RTP1, mas os outros pouco ou nada fazem, e mesmo o da RTP1 poderia ser mais longo, mais completo e mais informado...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Ago 2009 às 11:16)

Se achas esses boletins, repara no panorama em Espanha nos nossos dias!

TeleMadrid:



Concurso de fotografias para os teleespectadores:


Boa disposição! 


Explicações, fotografias, imagens em directo, Indice UV, Indice Polínico, Estado das barragens (Canal Isabel II), Radar... Isto sim é um bom serviço! Dá gosto ver e cria no espectador envolvimento e interesse na informação meteorológica! 

TV3 (Catalunha):


Fun:


Neste aspecto sou um privilegiado, tenho estes canais em casa! Apartir das 20:20 já sabem que a TV é minha! Uns a seguir aos outros! Em alguns dias vejo praticamente de seguida os boletins da TV Galiza, TeleMadrid, TV3, ETB (País Basco), TVE, Canal Sur, IB...


----------



## vitamos (3 Ago 2009 às 09:47)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Quem se lembra disto? Eu lembro!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvYGW4CATL0
> 
> ...



Ah nostalgia!

Recordo-me bem deste modelo de apresentação, a par de outros dos anos 90, que sempre me ficaram pela cabeça pelos curiosos "grafismos" e acima de tudo pela bandas sonoras sempre ambientais


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Ago 2009 às 12:58)

vitamos disse:


> Ah nostalgia!
> 
> Recordo-me bem deste modelo de apresentação, a par de outros dos anos 90, que sempre me ficaram pela cabeça pelos curiosos "grafismos" e acima de tudo pela bandas sonoras sempre ambientais



Ora se não me lembro... 

Estes boletins são inesquecíveis, até do estado do mar se falava, a ondulação, os períodos, salvo erro isto enquadrava-se no boletim da agricultura.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Ago 2009 às 19:10)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Se achas esses boletins, repara no panorama em Espanha nos nossos dias!
> 
> TeleMadrid:
> 
> ...



Que maravilhas...

Mas quando é que  atelevisão portuguesa abre os olhos?


----------



## Z13 (4 Ago 2009 às 21:20)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Neste aspecto sou um privilegiado, tenho estes canais em casa! Apartir das 20:20 já sabem que a TV é minha! Uns a seguir aos outros! Em alguns dias vejo praticamente de seguida os boletins da TV Galiza, TeleMadrid, TV3, ETB (País Basco), TVE, Canal Sur, IB...





Só se for por satélite...  Pois aqui pela terrestre só vemos a TVE, a Antena3, a CUATRO, a Telecinco e a TV Galiza....


----------



## Veterano (4 Ago 2009 às 23:05)

Há uns anos em Londres passava o tempo a assistir ao Weather Channel, esse sim, sempre a difundir informações meteorológicas de todo o mundo...


----------



## Lightning (4 Ago 2009 às 23:12)

Deixo aqui o meu contributo 


Estes símbolos das previsões matam-me!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Ago 2009 às 19:51)

Z13 disse:


> Só se for por satélite...  Pois aqui pela terrestre só vemos a TVE, a Antena3, a CUATRO, a Telecinco e a TV Galiza....



Aqui pela TDT têm-se cerca de 25 canais, sim é claro que os canais regionais à excepção da TVGALIZA, que disponho são via satélite (Hispasat 30º W)  O canal4 CyL deve-se apanhar bem aí em Bragança, aqui nepes!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Set 2009 às 21:19)

Mais um excelente exemplo a seguir!

Boletim meteo da RTPA:


Nós em Portugal podemos ter um serviço assim? Eu acredito que sim!
Gostaria de ver jovens meteorologistas comunicativos e com paixão pela meteorologia saídos das universidades portuguesas a apresentar assim os boletins. Reparei no grafismo!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Out 2009 às 23:19)

Fui informado que no Portugal em Directo de hoje, na rubrica dedicada à meteorologia verificou-se a despedida do Dr. José da Costa Teso uma vez que foi a última vez que apresentou a meteorologia do canal público.

Pessoalmente não admirava o modo como o fazia, odiava aquela imagem de marca que o caracterizava, mas quanto ao resto manifesto o maior respeito e consideração pelo seu trabalho ao longo da sua carreia no IM.







Um grande bem haja!


----------

